# سؤال : عن المسحوق الأتوماتيك



## haboush2002 (6 أبريل 2006)

تحية طيبة وبعد
1-أرجو منكم اعلامى هل هناك امكانية تحويل مسحوق غسيل يدوى الى اتوماتيك 
وما هى المواد التى ممكن اضافتها والكميات كى نستطيع انتاج مسحوق اتوماتيك عالى الجودة 


2- عند تصنيع مسحوق الأتوماتيك هل يصنع بواسطة البرج كاليدوى ام طرق اخرى وارجو منكم شرحها إذا امكن


----------

